#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Black Friday Licença Anatel e Responsável Técnico

## mineirinho

BLACK FRIDAY MARTINS TELECOM ASSESSORIA


- Credenciamento / Dispensa de Outorga (_ANATEL) = *200,00* (Valor único)

- Licença SCM (ANATEL) R$1000,00 ( Valor Único)

- Responsável Técnico = *299,00* mensais.

- Pós Outorga (ANATEL) = *90,00* mensais

- Seu provedor totalmente legalizado


Clica aí para tirar a sua dúvida!

wa.me//5517981648230


CORRA PROMOÇÃO POR TEMPO LIMITADO


(17) 98164-8230 (Whatsapp)_

----------

